# The Homeless Of D.C.



## just x joey (Oct 9, 2007)

C&C Please

this lady rotates with a few other people, and is posted across the streeet from the white house. They have been protesting since the 80's i beleive.







This guy was very happy to pose for a picture, i like how 'Bed, Bath, and beyond' stands out on his cart because its like thats the closest he'll be to a bed and a bath, i dunno the words to say what im tryn to say, but u get the point. He was a very nice guy.





This guy didn't care if i took his picture or not. I asked him and he just said "whatever." then i gave him a bottle of water and a poptart and he was very happy. (i took this b4 i gave him the food and drink)


----------



## TCimages (Oct 9, 2007)

wow, nice captures man.  I wish I had the kahoonas to go down there and take pics like that.  I just feel so damn awkward.  More power to ya!!


----------



## just x joey (Oct 9, 2007)

oh, i felt extremely awkward. So many homeless people turned me down, even one thought i was in the CIA! lol thanks tho, i hope to go to different cities, and take pics of their residents. thanks for the comment, and the 'power'


----------



## Campbell (Oct 9, 2007)

Powerful images, I like them all.


----------



## just x joey (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice work Joey. Best images I've seen from you on here.  The vignetting adds a nice touch.


----------



## just x joey (Oct 9, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> Nice work Joey. Best images I've seen from you on here.  The vignetting adds a nice touch.



haha wow! u just flattered me a lot. thanks!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 9, 2007)

Those are awesome!  NICE!  And if you get bored check out this site:
http://www.joeyl.com/
if you want to see some very interesting phhotos of the homeless.


----------



## just x joey (Oct 9, 2007)

ive seen that site, i want to take pics liek that.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, these ARE great!!!!  They are the type of photos that make you think and wonder.  Awesome job!


----------



## souljourney (Oct 9, 2007)

Really nice work!  I agree, the best I've seen from you...could this be your niche, perhaps?


----------



## just x joey (Oct 9, 2007)

haha i hope it is my niche, its what im interested in, cant wait till i have enough money to get to 70-200 vr f/2.8! so i can take pics from a far distance.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's another site you may find interesting:  http://flickr.com/photos/stoneth/sets/1562065/


----------



## just x joey (Oct 9, 2007)

wow, i couldnt find many homeless people this trip that were willing to let me photography them. i need to take pictures like these people!


----------



## Hill202 (Oct 9, 2007)

Great shots, very moving.


----------



## DPW2007 (Oct 10, 2007)

Fantastic shots, liking them a lot. I would never have the balls to take any photos of the poor people around my area, they'll probably start getting aggressive!

David


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 10, 2007)

So is that last one tone mapped?
Looks like it.

And I have seen that self same lady when I was in DC 1 1/2 years ago. I might even have her photo, too, somewhere ... would need to dig out the DVD with all my Washington D.C. pics from the meet-up and look through them.


----------



## acaldwell (Oct 10, 2007)

very nice job joey.  i love the emotion in these.  i am very attracted to your pics b/c i have such a heart for the homeless and actually volunteered for a while at a shelter in downtown ft. worth.  keep up the generosity when photographing them.  offer to take them to mcd's or something and i'll bet you'll get more of them to agree. thanks for sharing


----------



## just x joey (Oct 10, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> So is that last one tone mapped?
> Looks like it.
> 
> And I have seen that self same lady when I was in DC 1 1/2 years ago. I might even have her photo, too, somewhere ... would need to dig out the DVD with all my Washington D.C. pics from the meet-up and look through them.



its not tone mapped, just added vignette, lowered saturation, and burned and dodged a little.


----------



## sxgt (Oct 10, 2007)

maybe you could photoshop out the bed bath and beyond logo on the cart stuff like that always catches my eyes.


----------



## just x joey (Oct 10, 2007)

sxgt said:


> maybe you could photoshop out the bed bath and beyond logo on the cart stuff like that always catches my eyes.



i tried and it looked bad, plus, if i get it printed, im going to title it "Beyond a Bed and a Bath" 

i just think its kind of ironic he would have that shopping cart.


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 10, 2007)

Really great images. The plight of the homeless always makes me sad. When they die, will anyone really know? The fact that you have an image of some of the world's forgotten is very moving. 

Marian


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Oct 10, 2007)

I can only say ditto. Those are very strong images. Well done!


----------



## kundalini (Oct 10, 2007)

Well done joey.  These are the best you've put up for us to see.

I like the irony in #2 with the trolley badge, but I have to give a big thumbs up on the capture of despair in #3.  There is irony in #3 as well since he is stretched out on a "uniforms group" box.


----------



## just x joey (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## emogirl (Oct 11, 2007)

i agree with digital matt..these are your best posts yet!  first one is superb!


----------



## khristeeanos (Oct 11, 2007)

just x joey said:


> lol thanks tho, i hope to go to different cities, and take pics of their residents.


If you every come down to Atlanta, a local church does a ministry called "church on the street" where once a week they go down to the inner city and feed the homeless and you would have probably 100 subjects to try out your eye on.  It is either Tues, Wed, or Thurs.  I believe it is the last, but if you are ever interested in finding out, let me know. 

The only problem is picking the right time of year so that you have good lighting during the evening hours when most people show up.


----------



## just x joey (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah, ied have to make a trip down there in the summer where daylight hours are long. Umm, i plan on taking a road trip this summer down the east coast, maybe hit up phili first then head down south. thanks for the info!


----------



## khristeeanos (Oct 11, 2007)

just x joey said:


> yeah, ied have to make a trip down there in the summer where daylight hours are long. Umm, i plan on taking a road trip this summer down the east coast, maybe hit up phili first then head down south. thanks for the info!



Sure.  Savannah is also a great town with the squares and Spanish Moss hanging all around.  I believe Forest Gump was filmed there.


----------



## Phazan (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pictures, dude. These are awesome!


----------



## Roger (Oct 12, 2007)

great work joey, it takes some grit to approach people to shoot and homeless people can be a little unpredictable until they know your motives, keep it up mate.


----------



## just x joey (Oct 12, 2007)

hey, thanks guys!


----------



## Pauky (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice pictures, dude! I personally think that pictures of homeless are the most interesting; much better than a pretty model in a wedding dress (I'm not criticising anyone who takes wedding shots. I'm just attracted to the nature of the homeless in art.) I went to Atlantic City and took pictures of the homeless and everyone I took I asked for their permission and even gave many a few bucks, but the pics all had that pose look to it. I've been tempted to go to DC and take shots of the homeless when they least expect it. I just think it to be more natural. But then I have to deal with that unauthorized picture taking and can't post on the Internet of them. What's everyones thoughts on this? Joey, did you ask or take some when your subject didn't know? Any issues? I'd like to get peoples thoughts before I go to DC. By the way, Joey, what lense did you use when you shot these?  If I go, I'd rather take just one lense.


----------



## khristeeanos (Oct 14, 2007)

Pauky said:


> Nice pictures, dude! I personally think that pictures of homeless are the most interesting; much better than a pretty model in a wedding dress (I'm not criticising anyone who takes wedding shots. I'm just attracted to the nature of the homeless in art.) I went to Atlantic City and took pictures of the homeless and everyone I took I asked for their permission and even gave many a few bucks, but the pics all had that pose look to it. I've been tempted to go to DC and take shots of the homeless when they least expect it. I just think it to be more natural. But then I have to deal with that unauthorized picture taking and can't post on the Internet of them. What's everyones thoughts on this? Joey, did you ask or take some when your subject didn't know? Any issues? I'd like to get peoples thoughts before I go to DC. By the way, Joey, what lense did you use when you shot these?  If I go, I'd rather take just one lense.


I hate to be so blunt, but now likely would a homeless person to find the pictures you took of them on the internet? 

Sorry about that. :greenpbl:

Instead of giving a few bucks, why not go to a local fast food place and speak to the manager about reduced price gift certificates and give those away?

And I spend a few years working in downtown Atlanta and know for sure that many of the "homeless" people are not really homeless at all.  They are just panhandlers who have a home to go to.  Not the nicest of places, but a place at any rate.


----------



## Kabluey (Oct 16, 2007)

I love the one with the man and his trolly, great shots and you have alot of guts.


----------



## ricepudding (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm new but I can tell those are awesome.  I would love to do the same thing.....and I'd have no problem asking either.  So much can be communicated to the world through their eyes with just the snap of a photo from me.  And I think that is so special.


----------



## ShavedMonkey (Oct 20, 2007)

I wish I wasn't too pansie to ask people if I could take their pictures. I always see such interesting looking people and wish I had the guts to ask...but nope  But DC IS one of the most fun places to take pictures. Have you been by the Air Force Memorial in Arlington? I live a few miles from it and finally went last week to take pics of it


----------



## ~Stella~ (Oct 20, 2007)

khristeeanos said:


> I hate to be so blunt, but now likely would a homeless person to find the pictures you took of them on the internet?



They deserve respect, regardless of the likelihood of them finding their own image on the internet. Further, they could be recognized by a loved one or someone they know thay does have internet access and I think we can all agree that the homeless don't always _want_ to be located, in which case it would be invading their privacy - what little they have left, anyway.

Bottom line - if they can be recognized, it's inappropriate not to ask their permission, if not before, then afterward and then promptly delete the images for which no permission was given.


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Oct 21, 2007)

These are very moving and emotional photos - I think you've done a really nice job capturing the raw human element in these.  #3 is my favorite - would like to see more if you have them!


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ask yourself this: why did you take their pictures and why do you want to photograph street people? Do a search on this lady : Moyra Peralta. When you THINK you know why you want to pursue this field, figure out if your motive is altruistic, artistic or parasitic? You don't have to justify yourself to anyone, just your own conscience. Wrt the longer lens, I have found with "street" shots Capa's saying bears out: "If your images aren't good enough, your'e not close enough". So ditch the tele zoom idea and get in close.
I'm not looking to give you a hard time or get preachy. I've photographed homeless people, they feature on my website, then I read about Moyra Peralta. That's where balkancing your urges with conscience comes in.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## Seefutlung (Oct 21, 2007)

just x joey-  You have some very interesting shots.  

Just my two cents on shooting the homeless.  I also shot a bunch of homeless in Santa Monica.  I liked showing opposites ... a very rich California coastal community (I know rich and California coastal community is redundant) overflowing with homeless.  I had a gallery devoted to the homeless of Santa Monica ... but it bothered me.  After a few days I realized why it bothered me.  I was only showing one side of the homeless ... my side ... just a glancing and cursory view of their life style ... as a former journalist this one shallow, sidedness really bothered me ... so I took it down. 

I suggest if you really want to photograh the homeless ... take your time and do so with an approach and an appreciation which shows all sides.  Photography is communicating ... try an approach which also tells the story of the have-nots.  One person spent some time working with the homeless ... that would be a great approach for you to take.  If you work with them ... develop a relationship and trust ... man can you imagine the shots you would get.  Trust me, the homeless also have a story to tell ... and they want it told, but from their perspective (the truth as they experience it.)  Most photogs, like myself, just scrape the top of the barrel ... not the deep stuff.  

Once again ... just my $.02 ... good luck to ya,
Gary


----------



## just x joey (Oct 21, 2007)

Seefutlung said:


> just x joey-  You have some very interesting shots.
> 
> Just my two cents on shooting the homeless.  I also shot a bunch of homeless in Santa Monica.  I liked showing opposites ... a very rich California coastal community (I know rich and California coastal community is redundant) overflowing with homeless.  I had a gallery devoted to the homeless of Santa Monica ... but it bothered me.  After a few days I realized why it bothered me.  I was only showing one side of the homeless ... my side ... just a glancing and cursory view of their life style ... as a former journalist this one shallow, sidedness really bothered me ... so I took it down.
> 
> ...



well that was my intention, i didnt ask them for a photo right away i tried to talk to them. but most of them were bitter and didnt want to chat.


----------



## just x joey (Oct 21, 2007)

Lol999 said:


> Ask yourself this: why did you take their pictures and why do you want to photograph street people? Do a search on this lady : Moyra Peralta. When you THINK you know why you want to pursue this field, figure out if your motive is altruistic, artistic or parasitic? You don't have to justify yourself to anyone, just your own conscience. Wrt the longer lens, I have found with "street" shots Capa's saying bears out: "If your images aren't good enough, your'e not close enough". So ditch the tele zoom idea and get in close.
> I'm not looking to give you a hard time or get preachy. I've photographed homeless people, they feature on my website, then I read about Moyra Peralta. That's where balkancing your urges with conscience comes in.
> 
> Cheers, Lol



so quick to judge! lol the whole reason i wanted to photograph them was to share their story with the world, i tried to chat with them and get to know them, but the only one who would chat was the guy with the shopping cart. he was really nice and we chatted for 20mins or so. i love people, im compassionate, and all i want to do is show people the light who dont have it or cant see it. that's my duty as a Christian.


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 21, 2007)

Joey, I wasn't judging. I just wanted you to look perhaps deeper or closer at what you are doing and why. i go through all the agonies I outlined over the photographing of homeless people. As a photographer it's a huge calling. As a guy who loves people I hate to think I am exploiting someone's situation for anything other than a noble cause, and that's where the conflict comes in.
Remember the motives: altrusitic, artistic or parasitic?
If altruistic, how is your photography helping these people either now, or in the future. If your'e trading dollars for pictures why not just give them the money? If artistic, isn't that exploitation? if parasitic, how do you square yourself feeding off someone who has nowhere to go to escape your lens?
See the conundrum? This is where, if you are a decent human being (and I don't doubt you are), you will suffer for your art. Keep taking the photos, count the scars on your soul and make them count for something to help these people.
All the best, and be careful.
Cheers, Lol


----------



## AF44 (Oct 21, 2007)

nice shots! i would never be able to walk up to a homeless person and ask for a shot :hail:


----------

